# Warren Farm Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I know its a bit early to be banging on about a rally in September but if all those on the rally list could let me know their arrival day and departure day for this rally I would be eternally greatful, as from now on I am bobbing about the country and will not have internet access, unless I can find a hot spot somewhere. :roll: 

Thanks in anticipation

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Brisey and Spacerunner for letting me know your arrival and departure dates so promptly I wish they were all like you 2. :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Jacquie,
We will be arriving on the Wednesday evening and staying till we get booted off.

See ya,
Neil, Denise,
Cassie, Lucy & Scooby


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Neil have we got an addition to the family then whos Scooby :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Davelyn also for being so prompt replying


Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi J,

will be arriving Monday (am) leaving Wednesday (am)...better lock John up :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Jacquie,
Scooby is our cockatiel who has been travelling with us since December. He travels on the dashboard (bobbing his head at passing vehicles) and lives in his penthouse apartment in the overcab. He has even got his own email address. The only snag is he can't come abroad with us (unless he flys while we take the tunnel)
Lets see if this link works!

See Scooby landing

See ya,
Neil, Denise,
Cassie, Lucy and Scooby


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear am I going to have me sleep disturbed again with you 2 coming in at all hours Rob. It's not on you know I shall have to put his collar and lead on. You are a bad influence you know :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Its no good you arriving Monday AM cause we wont be there till 1PM read the instructions please :roll: :roll: :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> read the instructions please


Come on J, I'm male, I don't do instructions :lol:

Pm it is then :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks CatherineandSteve and DAburleigh all confirmed now.



Why is it that Welsh men have trouble with instructions Rob :lol: :lol: 


Jac


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Mon - Sat*

We will arrive on the Monday.

We will leave on the Sat or Sun whichever is the last day.

We are confused :?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Thank you Brisey and Spacerunner for letting me know your arrival and departure dates so promptly I wish they were all like you 2. :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


 :angel5: :angel13:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevin Cobaltkoala Sunday is departure day for the rally so shall I put you down for 10th Monday to 16th. Sunday departure day.

If anybody wants to stay on after the rally dates you can may even be able to wangle a discount :lol: 


Isn't spacerunner a nice chappie don't know about an ANGEL though :roll: :wink: :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Jacquie,

We shall be arriving after 1pm on the 10th and staying until the last day, Sunday am, I believe.

Looking forward to this one and hoping the promised hot Summer is still with us!

Alec and Gina (Moseley)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gina & Alec we can but hope that it is as last year we had a smashing week there.

Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Warren Farm*

Hi Jacquie. We shall be going on the 10th from Shepton. Will be staying to at least Friday 14th. 
Sue and Ian.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Why is it that Welsh men have trouble with instructions Rob :lol: :lol: Jac


Oi, that's discrimination that is :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Sue & Ian I have put you down for 4 nights then.





Rob :lol: :lol: 



Could the rest on the list let me know their arrival and departure dates please
Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacqui

Dependant on work we intend doing Shepton and then heading to Warren


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Stew let me know please when you know :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Yes But!*



Motorhomersimpson said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that Welsh men have trouble with instructions Rob :lol: :lol: Jac
> ...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Would it be at all possible for the rest on the list to let me know their arrival and departure dates please they are:-

Monsi
Mrbluesky
Sundial
Meurig
motorhomer2
gjc


Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please let me know their arrival and departure dates a.s.a.p for this rally thanks.

Mrbluesky
gjc
Meurig
artona (letting me know when he knows)
Bastow
Lazza

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Please please could the following folks let me have there arrival and departure dates for this rally. Thanks

mrbluesky
gjc
artona
Bastow

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still waiting for the above folks to let me know there arrival and departure dates PLEASE



Jacquie


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Still waiting for the above folks to let me know there arrival and departure dates PLEASE
> 
> Jacquie


You have our details via PM - see you all there!!!

Bryan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes thanks Bryan you are all sorted :lol: 

Now could

mrbluesky
gjc
artona (probally all week)
Bastow


Please let me know what they are doing :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Jacqui,

We would like to attend this rally but at the moment I have no idea of dates it will depend on my work and at the moment I am not back at work until the begining of August. but definatly between the 12 and 15th. I might even get Glenn to some down on his own and I can drive down after work 8) 
We will confirm exact dates nearer the time if that is ok?

Thanks
Tina and Glenn


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tina,

Ok let me know as soon as you know please but I will put you down for 12th to 15th which is 3 nights for the time being.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following please let me know there arrival and departure dates for this rally.

MrBluesky
gjc
Bastow


Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Newbies looking forward to meeting you all at Warren Farm. We will arrive afternoon Friday 14th which is the first day of a week nomadding round England. Hope there's room for a littl'un.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Always room for a litl'un, Hampshire....don't forget to bring plenty of beer vouchers. :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks

I am still waiting for Bastow, gjc, and Mrbluesky to let me know there arrival and departure dates for this rally if you have decided not to attend could you please let me know a.s.a.p. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

It seems that the following folks just can not reply to my request of arrival and departure dates for this rally  

Mrbluesky
Bastow

I would so like to know if you two will be attending this rally :?: could you please let me know one way or the other as I have to book your pitches. Thank you.


Just a note to you all attending this rally there is wifi there  pay for voucher at reception the cost is £5.00 for 24hrs £10 for 72 hrs and £20 for 7 day access..


Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry folks, but a family thing has entered the diary and clashes so it will be at least Sat early a/noon before we arrive at best. May not get there at all, but will try and keep you posted.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hampshireman,


Well as soon as you know if you are attending or not please let me know :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

mrbluesky and Bastow if you do not let me know your arrival and departure dates this week I shall delete you from the rally list.



Jacquie


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,
Just to let you know we are coming from Shepton show on th 10th. and will be with you for the rest of the week, that is 6 nights yeah
Will be arriving at Shepton on Friday, see you then.
Regards,
Woofer (Pete & Maureen)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Woffer,


Thanks for letting me know look forward to seeing you both and doggies.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have deleted Bastow and MrBluesky from this rally as they have not contacted me with there arrival and departure dates.

Could thesnail also please let me know when they will be arriving and departing a.s.a.p. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi LADYJ does your last post mean there may be a vacancy for the rally as I would like to try and get up there for a couple of days or so ?

Thanks Alex.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Alex

LadyJ is out and about at the moment and so does not always have internet access. She usually pops on MHF every few days if possible to pick up her messages.

You should send her a PM, just in case she doesn't see this post, letting her know what days you would like to be at Warren Farm and I'm sure she will be able to find space for you and add you to the list.

If you haven't had a reply by Monday, PM me and I'll try to contact her for you.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linal Alex.

Yes there is room for you please let me know your arrival and departure dates a.s.a.p thanks.



(Ta Jen)


Jacquie


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi thanks Clianthus & Lady j I entered my name on the list before I read your posts the dates I would like are Wed. 12th. & thurs 13th.

Thanks Alex.


----------



## clubman-gl (May 1, 2005)

HI jakie
we will be staying10 till 16 of september 

renuiltman


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

ok renuiltman Lew thanks for letting me know


Jacquie


----------



## clubman-gl (May 1, 2005)

HI lady j can i bring a friend to warren farm
lew( renult man)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Lew

Can you expand on your request for Jac.

Is the friend staying in your van or would it be an additional van?

stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi renuiltman

I suggest you PM LadyJ as she is out and about at the moment and may miss your post.

She will get back to you asap when she receives your PM. Please let her know if your friend is in a separate motorhome/caravan and what dates he would want to be there.


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

Hi, sorry for the delay.......we will be there some time Monday afternoon and leaving some time Sunday,see you all soon  and hope the weather is GOOD......John and Lin (blue bonnet)


----------



## clubman-gl (May 1, 2005)

HI jenney
He will be in is own van he is70plus and does not have internet
regard lew (renultman)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi renuiltman

I have sent Jacquie a PM about your friend, but I don't think it will be a problem parking with MHF, you still have not said when he wants to go and leave? Either post it on this thread or send the dates in a PM to LadyJ.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Lew,

Yes friend is ok is he a motorhome or caravan? and what are his arrival and departure dates please a.s.a.p. thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Still not sure about getting there now. It will be quite a dog leg in our journey just for one night, although the bonus would be to meet up with MHFers for the first time as a mass. Is that good? 
We took out the next stage of our trip, hence the dog leg to get to West Yorkshire from Hampshire and we only have a week including visit rellies in Darlo to scatter my Mums ashes.
Incidently on that matter, I have been told by the undertaker, that if scattering ashes on a scenic spot it is best to empty them into a plastic bag with a small hole in the bottom, rather than scatter from the urn. Apparently it is easier and less messy if there's a wind and there always is round Darlo. Practicalities eh?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hampshireman,

I am sure we will find room for you if you do decide to turn up.



Can all those attending Warren Farm on Monday 10th please NOT arrive before 1 pm, also if at all possible could you have the correct money to pay me on arrival, Thanks

Please all follow the signs that are put out to our camping area I think we will be in field 3 but this could change, if there are no signs out then call into Reception and they will direct you to us.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For those coming to Warren Farm this week we are all in Field 5 at the moment the sun is shining but we do have quite a wind blowing  we should have been in Field 3 where the posh loo's are but due to there being a market on this Wednesday we have been religated to field 5.


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_we have been religated to field 5_ but we are still having a great time    

stew


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

If...If we make it, and it still looks possible, can you please define what a great time is.

Also we must have posh toilets as we don't have "own sans ess" so please make every effort to have them moved over or field 3 reallocated to MHF


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi H

_Also we must have posh toilets as we don't have "own sans ess" so please make every effort to have them moved over or field 3 reallocated to MHF_

There are a number of toilets and posh - one block was like a five star - super star - hollywood legend changing room - I joke not, I sent the family back to change into lounge suits (thats a joke :lol: :lol: )

Great time - meeting old friends, making new friends, eating, drinking, looking at beautiful views etc etc. Today we are taking Jessica to the beach and to see the Pets Corner. Bring your arty stuff H, looking out from the van window the landscape rises to the the top of the hill with a town meandering up its ascent, could be Spain - sort of :lol: :lol: Tommorrow there is a market on site

stew


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Stew, no worries, just messing around as bored with watching on the cameras some major traffic jams on all M/ways round Southampton due to big prang involving petrol tanker. Be a few hours yet. 

Not planning to go and join them. Useful to have the knowledge though, already warned the wife to detour when she goes riding down in the forest.

Thanks for the landscape bit. Always have my sketch stuff with me.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All

If anybody wants to join us for the weekend here at Warren Farm we have plenty of space so just come on down it is £6 per night including electric, at the moment we have 24 vans here from a 39ft RV to a small hi top so size isn't a problem :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Still on track for arriving Saturday lunchtime'ish and leaving Sunday....well I am, but the wife is wavering. But that's normal.

Does anything happen on the last night of these rallies? Like drunken orgies and naked MHFers jumping into the sea etc 'cos I'm up for that!

Group BBQ for instance? Lady J dancing on the table? Sacrifices over the coals? Whose rock band have you booked? Anything???


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Group BBQ Saturday afternoon about 4pm weather permitting Hampshireman bring your own grub


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have room for some more if anybody would like to join us for the weekend the sun is out :lol: just add your name to the rally list on the front page and turn up in field 5 pay me on arrival £6per night inc electric.



Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Warren Farm is two minutes away from this, taken this morning


stew


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks lovely, Leaving in about 30 mins. Carole still pasting on her polyfilla! Instead of cross country I think I will just use the motorways. Shutting everything down now. Mobile is 07747 113724

See ya in field 5.......

......and thanks a lot


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I have uploaded some photos of Brean for Trish

stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi All,

We have arrived home, and are now unpacking. 

We would just like to say a big thank you to Jacqui (and John of course) for organising a smashing Rally first at Shepton and then at Warren Farm.

We have met a lot of really nice people and we have had a brilliant time, special congratulations to whoever organised the weather it was the best it has been all summer!

We are very envious of all those who do not have to go to work in the morning.

Hope we see you all at Rallies in the future.

Cheers

Steve & Catherine


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

It was great wasn't it. A week of fantastic fun, well done for organising Jac and John.

It was nice meeting up with old friends and making new ones. 

Hampshireman was a dissapointment, his promised midnight streak never happened, although maybe it wasn't a dissapointment :lol: :lol: nice one Derek (hampshireman).

The communial BBQs and meals were as usual - very nice. 

We will certainly be heading back to this part of the country, it was just so nice.

Well Steve, its now back to work, so we can afford the next one  

stew


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We had a great time at Warren Farm, unfortunately we had to travel home on Saturday morning and so missed out on the BBQ. It was good to meet up with friends old and new and to be able to put faces to names. Our thanks to Jacquie and John for arranging the rally. We look forward to meeting up again with MHF members in the future.

Brian & Pam


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Lovely boys weekend for Kristian and I. Thankyou to everyone that made it what is was. Would not have been so enjoyable without you all.
Ian


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

It was a great week, Thanks to Jackie and John for all the hard work organising it, and getting us all sorted out.

Thank you to everyone that came to Glenn's retirement BBQ and made it such a fun night. So many friendly faces and even a card signed by some of you. He loved it 8) 

Sorry we had to leave yesterday afternoon, missing the BBQ for everyone, it looked like you were all getting set to have a good time in that glorious sunshine.
It was a lovely place to meet up with old friends again and make new ones. Hope we can all do it again sooner rather than later  

Tina


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all. Yes, thanks to Jacquie and John for yet another successful rally. Both Shepton and Warren were great fun. Thanks to those who wished me a happy birthday and thanks to June and John for the card and monkey. Thanks also to John and Lynne for the bbq. It was a great evening. (Sorry to miss out on the others)!
Wonderful to meet new members who we hope to meet again soon.
We wished we had stayed for the rest of the weekend as didn`t enjoy Northam Farm very much. Too crowded, too noisy, and drunken abusive neighbours!!!. 
Can`t wait till our next rally with MHF.
Sue and Ian.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Big Thanks*

Big Thanks as usual for the top organisation.

We are frequent Northam Farm Visitors but will certainly consider the warren farm option in future.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Just back from our UK Nomadic tour. After Warren Fm, great thanks to Lady J, we went to Kidderminster C&CC site, then lunch next day at Crooked House pub, Dudley having been recommended by some people in a pub on the lock. Only Carole and I in a spooky pub, spooky! 
Monday night on a CL near Penistone in Yorkshire, again spooky, only about 8 people in an enormous pub, and on Tuesday we looked in on Holmfirth and Haworth on way to a proper bed at Settle.
Wednesday was at Kettlewell, little site, no hook ups but near our artyfarty friends staying the week in a big house.
Made it to Darlington for Thursday evening, with bonus of one of my many long lost cousins, not heard of for 43 yrs contacting us and wanting to see us, so we did. Lovely coupla' hours and they are caravanners, but I forgave her.
Stayed with another cousin all as planned, then on Friday morn we made my Mum a member of Darlington Angling Club by scattering her ashes on their fishing area just off her bridge. Well travelled Elsie.
Crap weather at that time so we headed home, but it brightened as we reached Warwick area, so rerouted to Stratford, never been before and went to the Riverside Campsite. £20 a night!!!!!. Then the rain started again. Looked round the town this morning, then came home. 
Fish pie tonight.

Where are the pics?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Hamps

Pics are here cunningly disguised as Brean Sands :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice pics Stew !

C&S


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Steve

Me being a top international super dooper photographer Trish will be over the moon - she took them :lol: :lol: :lol: , I just uploaded them for her.

Thanks for the thought though   


stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh dear, sorry Trish!   

cheers Stew, C&S


----------

